# New pics of Bama and Beau



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some new pics of my boys. The first one is my sister in law's part lab and vizsla Morgan from Iowa. Bama loved playing with his cousin as you can see from the dirt on their legs. Morgan is a sweet and BIG dog. Tall legs like a viszla. 









Bama playing ball








Throw the ball Mom








Beau chillin on the cool tile








Beau and Bama
















Getting his lower back scratched. Love the joy on his face
























Enough of the back scratch and pictures Funny Face









He looks so funny with his body all squished up on the couch. He tries to get up on the side of the couch with the pillows. I love my goofy boys.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

looking at them brings joy to my heart they look very happy


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Look at how sweet they are. That third picture is contest material


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi guys :wave::wave: Tell your mom thanks for taking new pics and sharing with us!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are sooo sweet!

Bama is a hunk!!! Man... he was such a cute pup when I saw him, now he's a stud!


----------



## www (Mar 17, 2009)

*Great pics*

Great pics. Terrific dogs.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW....their pictures made me SMILE first thing this morning Carol!  Bama is such a handsome guy, and Beau...what a heart stealer he is!! They both look so happy and loved! :smooch:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

handsome boys! Beau such a bear.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics Carol! I love the backscratching photos, heavenly!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You've gotta love a happy crew!!!!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL...love the photos and really love the faces!!


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww i love those boys. Beau is such a beautiful boy and Bama is a heart breaker. Thanks for sharing new pics of the boys. :wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They look great Carol!!! Penny & Maggie say "ROO-ROO", handsome boys.... wanna come to Dallas??


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the pictures! That 2nd to last picture looks like he is saying "god mom stop the pictures I wanna sleep"


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the title, saw the first pic, and went, "What the?! When did Beau turn into a young Lab?" 

Beau and Bama are both so handsome!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pics!! Thanks for posting some new ones of your boys..


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Beau looks like he's enjoying his massage, he deserves it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the pictures... Beau looks great.... Give him and Bama a kiss for me


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great photo layout!!! Got yourself some mighty darn happy kids.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love the pics Carol. How's Beau doing? He sure looks happy! Bama's coat is coming in nicely too. You threw me with the first pic until I read the pic caption. I've never seen that mix before, he's quite attractive.


----------



## MaryRas (Mar 17, 2009)

Too funny! Lots of fun. Bama is gorgeous!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Very interesting I've never seen a Viszla mix...
Aren't they cute... that old guy looks tuckerd out!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Your boys are so handsome. Bama is a heartbreaker but Beau just makes you want to melt.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That second to last picture is completely priceless. What a happy pair of pups.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Such handsome boys! Beau just warms my heart...he looks like such a sweet boy I just want to give him a hug!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol,you have two gorgeous boys!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Bama is a handsome Boy, but Beau would steal my heart - just want to give that boy a big cuddle.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a couple of handsome boys there. I love to see that smile on Beau's face. Bama is looking great. His build is very similar to Caue's.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love them! Beau looks so wise and Bama is an adorable goofball!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Two very handsome boys.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What great pic's.... such cute boys!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Carol its great that Bama got to entertain his cousin from Iowa!. I would guess Morgan is down trying to get some early spring weather in. 

Your ol boy Beau has some of the best facial expressions.... he is a gem!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Carol they are so lovely i just love that Beau i just want to Hug him Bamba is good to but i just love that Beau his face makes me smile.

His girlfriends from across the pond send their love and kisses.

Daisy and Charlie :wave::wave:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Just beautiful Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jules sends smooches to his Cuz!!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Your "goofy" boys are great.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pictures - you have a quite the good looking crew there!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

love beau's funny faces! What a sweet old boy. That lush tropical vegetation in the background looks really cool. haven't seen the color green since September.

That Viszla/Lab is very handsome, too.

So...

would that be a Vab? Or a Vib? Or a Laszla?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good looking boys.
Looks like Beau quite enjoyed his scratching. You must have found the right spot based on his expression at the end!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are,both,looking amazing!!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bama, Bear and Morgan*

They are just gorgeous all three of them-Bama, Bear and Morgan!!

Is that a harness you have on Bear-does that help lift him up a little.

We need to by a doggie sling with handles for Smooch to help her go out.
Don't want to order it - it will take too long.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, you have very cute goofy boys


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Carol, love the pictures. Beau looks like he is LOVING the back scratching. Roxy and I send Beau lots of hugs and kisses. Bama is one handsome guy, tell Beau not to worry, Roxy only eyes for him.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha, looking good!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, I wish I could hug Beau through the computer screen:smooch: too cute!
Great pictures, Bama is too handsome


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, both the boys look great! Beau doesn't mind the harness on all the time? I'm probably preaching to the choir, since you likely already do this, but be sure to check underneath the harness if Beau gets wet....that can be hotspot central


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> They are just gorgeous all three of them-Bama, Bear and Morgan!!
> 
> Is that a harness you have on Bear-does that help lift him up a little.
> 
> ...


Beau wears his harness all the time and doesnt seem to mind it at all. I ordered it from helpemup.com and received it within a week. I scratch him under it everyday so no worries about the hotspots. Also have to check him because he has alot of the cysts that like to burst, so that is another we check it. And if he gets wet fromt he rain or after a bath it stays off until he is totally dry and the harness dries. 
Beau sends kisses back to all the girls and is teasing Bama that all the girls love him. So Bama wants to know if any of the girls here would like to be his girlfriend, he is jealous.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

adorable!! I hope my boys are as handsome as yours when they grow up!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, here is my boy's. They both look so handsome!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*LOVELY PACK*
*NICE TO SEE BEAU SMILING*
*AND YES ... BAMA ... LOVE YOU TOO*


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Great pictures, beautiful doggies.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

they are pin ups. its great when you see them all chilled and relaxing like that.


----------

